

What if Web Users Could Sell Their Own Data? - rkaplan
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/02/what-if-web-users-could-sell-their-own-data/

======
guylhem
There is already a system for people to tell their own private data.

It's called rebate card or a fidelity card, as offered by many commerces when
you take time to give at least your address.

I'm just surprised that no e-commerce gives rebates in exchange of access to
the client facebook account.

~~~
ROFISH
They do. Usually it's through a "Like-gate". Sometimes they even require a
Facebook App that by default gets them useful info like gender, etc.

------
smsm42
Isn't that what already is happening when you sign for all kinds of "consumer
clubs", accept credit card offer that you don't need but has nice signup
bonus, register on some side in exchange for some bonus or ability to access
free service, etc.?

Given that, I wouldn't mind to except some advertisers from my Ghostery and
AdBlock lists in exchange for something heading my way, either in money or in
some other perks. But I don't see how this would work - they really have no
way to check if I uphold my part of the bargain and probably most people give
it away for free anyway by not using blockers, so this program would have very
small target audience.

~~~
tlb
Yes, except that you probably receive 10% of the real value of your data by
joining rewards clubs. These guys offer you 90%.

------
dumb-dumb
It's not the data, it's the delivery. If everyone could have a spot in all the
major ISP's and datacenters and set up their own little racks, mirroring some
interesting content for high speeed access around the world, then there's no
need for many of the big companies that are currently raking in the dough
(e.g. Akamai, Google, Netflix notice none of them own the data!).

When anyone can deliver the data by setting up a server proximate to the user,
then it just becomes a question of what you have to offer. And then we see
that none of the big players actually own any of the content they're serving.
Suddenly they are not so valuable. If my neighbor and I run a crossover cable
between our homes, that's about as "high speed" as we're going to get. If my
neighbor has the same content as BigWebCompanyServingContentTheyDoNotOwn, then
I'm going to choose to get it from my neighbor. It's faster.

In sum, it's the ownership of the delivery mechanism, the distribution
channel, not the data. (That's why the media and entertainment industry are
toast: as the internets gets bigger they cannot control distribution as
easily. Eventually once everyone is online, they will have almost no control.)
But what's funnier is BigWebCompany does not even own the distribution channel
either! They just are the only ones serving up the content for you, from an
ISP or datacenter at close proximity.

Instead they "control" things like email, web browsers, and server know-how.

------
politician
This company isn't actually cutting checks, so the volunteers aren't selling
their own data as much as letting themselves be spied upon for charity and
"maybe perks in the future".

------
flipstewart
"Web users" barter their own data in exchange for the use of free services. If
you sold your own data, why would companies continue to offer you a "free"
account? Certainly not for the ad views...

------
dooped
Interesting concept, but the idea seems to be just a spin-off of the "fill out
surveys for money!" business model. Especially the way in which users earn
"perks" rather than cash payouts.

------
yuhong
Reminds me of an idea where a company trains people to be professional
bloggers by addicting them to writing, and in exchange a fixed salary is
given.

------
uptown
$1 a month? Not even close.

------
ArekDymalski
Google did it in February with Screenwise.

